# Mein Teich



## JinRoh (21. März 2009)

Hallo und liebe nette Grüße an alle,

ich habe vor knapp drei Jahren mitten im Sommer mir gedacht "och machste mal einen größeren Teich" damals knapp 800Liter. Ich war ca. 2 Monate am Schaufeln. Es war auch sehr schwer einen passenden Platz zu finden wir haben zwar ein großes Grundstück aber es ist nicht eben wie man auch auf den Bildern sieht. Nun ist er an der selbenstelle wie damals mein kleiner Teich von ca. 80cm x 170cm x 40cm auf den heutigen Teich gewachsen 7m x 4m x 1,20m. Es gab auch einige Probleme beim Teichbau bzw Fertigstellung zb die Randverkleidung die ganzen Steine. Da ich im Harz lebe gibt es hier viele möglichkeinen *hust ;-)*. Wo das alles geklärt war wusste ich nicht ganz welchen Filter und ich wollte auch nicht viel Geld ausgeben aber zu erst hatte ich mich Informiert im Koi Center in Herzberg was aber nicht so toll war und die Beratung meines erachtens auch nicht so gut war. Auf den nachhause weg war ich bei Obi und hatte mal mich so ein bißchen umgeschaut und da kam mir die Idee . Ich hatte mir 2x Maurerkübel a=90Liter gekauft einen 2 Zoll Regentonnenverbinger gekauft und 1x 2 Zoll Regentonnenanschluss 90°. Auf der Arbeit hatte ich mir dann grüne Kunstoffplatten besogt und ein Kunststoffgitter und was aus den Materialen geworden ist sieht ihr auf den Bildern und er funktioniert 1A letztes Jahr im Sommer wo es so heiß war und die Mittagssonne auf den Teich scheinte war er troz Sonne Glas klar dank den Filter  . Heute kam auch zum Glück meine neue Pumpe *Osaka P11000* da die alte leider den Winter nicht überlebte daher ist leider auch das Wasser grün aber ich mache Fotos wenn er wieder klar ist das ihr die Fische sehen könnt. Die Bilder sind von heute also sehr frisch .

Liebe Grüße Florian


----------



## axel (22. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich*

Hallo Florian !

Dann mal ein herzliches Willkommen :Willkommen2

Schön das Du uns Fotos eingestellt hast .
Klasse das Du Deinen Filter selbst gebaut hast .
Sag mal , die Steckdosenleiste ist ja fast im Filter 
Täuscht die Perspektive bloß ???
So wie es aus meiner Sicht ist hätte ich bedenken wenn der Filter mal überläuft . Dann steht alles unter Strom . 
Bin schon gespannt auf die Sommerfotos wenn bei Dir die Wasserpflanzen wachsen .


Lg
axel


----------



## JinRoh (22. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich*

Ne das sieht nur so aus da hatte ich drauf geachtet ist ca 15cm Luft nach unten  zum Filter und mit den Überlaufen dauert sehr lange die Filtermatten sind ca 7cm unter dem Rand und wenn die Voll sind läuft das Wasser über den Filtermatten lang wenn aber das Gitter zwischen den Filtermatten und den Bioballs *das letzte Fach* Voll ist dann läuft er über. Jetzt am anfang des Jahres muss ich ihn ca. alle 4 bis 5 Tage sauber machen aber nur die Matten und wenn dann wieder alles schön klar ist nur alle 10 - 14 Tage. Er wir auch nur Anfang den Jahres einmal Komplett sauber gemacht sonst nur die Matten. Pflanzen habe ich 4 __ weiße Seerosen drinne 4 Körbe __ Schilf 3 Wasser Lilie und 3 ähm ja siehen aus wie Seerosen haben aber kleine grüne Blätter mache ich mal Fotos von wenn sie wieder Blätter hat und habe jede menge __ Hornkraut drinne und Teichlebermoos.


----------



## Pammler (22. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich*

Hallo Florian!



Mal ne Frage zur Pumpe, was ist das für eine? Kann sie nicht googeln. Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer.


----------



## Redlisch (22. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich*



Pammler schrieb:


> Hallo Florian!
> 
> 
> 
> Mal ne Frage zur Pumpe, was ist das für eine? Kann sie nicht googeln. Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer.



Technische Daten Osaga 11000: max. Pumpenleistung 11000 L/h Förderhöhe 3,5 m Nennleistung 200 Watt

MM: zuviel Watt bei zu geringer Leistung ... Preis < 100 Teuro

Axel


----------



## JinRoh (22. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich*

Hi,

sorry ich hatte ebend gemerkt, dass ich mich vertan hatte bei der Beschreibung der Pumpe gestern  habe jetzt auch Bilder vom Karton gemacht da steht es ganz genau . Eine vergleichbare Kostet bei Obi von Gardena 450 Euro was viel zu Teuer ist. Ich habe für die Pumpe 89,99 bezahlt keine Versandkosten und habe 3 Jahre Garantie drauf und sie hat einen 1 Zoll und 3/4 Zoll Anschluss! Der Verkäufer heißt koi_und_pond bei Ebay. Das einzigste Manko ist das Kugelgelenk für den Schlauch das ist Leer und nimmt viel Leistung von der Pumpe weg habe den Anschluss direkt auf die Pumpe geschraubt.

LG Flo


----------



## JinRoh (22. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich*

Ich habe noch ein paar Bilder gefunden wie alles Angefangen hatte.


----------



## axel (22. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich*

Hallo Florian

Danke für die schönen Fotos 
Da bin ich ja froh das das mit den Steckdosen blos ne optische Täuschung war 
Ein Hinweis hät ich noch . Du hast da Schilf im Teich. Das könnte für Deine Teichfolie gefährlich werden . Die Rizinome des Schilfs durchbohren die Folie .
Ich würd das Schilf außerhalb mit einer Wurzelsperre einpflanzen .

Lg
axel


----------



## JinRoh (22. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich*

Oh das wusste ich garnicht ist ja wie Bambus dann. Ich habe das __ Schilf in Pflanzkörbe aber die halten das auch net aus oder?


----------



## axel (22. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich*

Hallo Florian

Nee die halten das auch nicht aus . Ich würds im Auge behalten und umsetzen wenns Wasser wärmer ist .

Lg
axel


----------



## JinRoh (23. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich*

Habe noch ein Foto von meinen Dicken (ca. 40 cm) gefunden ist halt ein Koi aus der Zoohandlung wie die anderen auch aber in meinen Augen ein schöner Bursche


----------



## JinRoh (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich*

es ist ja etwas Zeit ins Land vergangen und wollte euch mal zeigen wie mein Teich heute jetzt aussieht wo alles so langsam in die gänge gekommen ist  die Bilder sind von heute ca 12:10 also sehr frisch


----------

